# [gel... naja geht wieder] Konqueror 3.5.10 stürzt gerne ab

## sprittwicht

Seit dem Update auf 3.5.10 verabschiedet sich mein Konqueror sehr gerne von der Bildfläche.

Beispielseiten:

http://www.amazon.de/

http://www.mail-archive.com/

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/

http://de.wikipedia.org/

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/

http://wiki.debianforum.de/

http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/

http://www.ebay.de/ (nach dem Einloggen, das war bei 3.5.9 auch schon)

Die ersten 8 Seiten schmieren ab, wenn ich Konqueror per "kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing" starte, starte ich direkt als "konqueror" funktioniert's. Wo ist der Unterschied, zumal auch bei "konqueror" unter Einstellungen das "Ansichtsprofil Webbrowser" aktiv ist?

Und wann wird endlich der Ebay-Crash gefixt, oder entwickelt das KDE-Team überhaupt keine Bugfixes mehr für den "alten" Konqueror? Mag KDE 4 noch nicht.Last edited by sprittwicht on Fri Jun 12, 2009 4:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boris64

Nur so am Rande:

Mein Konqueror unter Kde4 semmelt pro Tag auch 2-3 mal ab,

vorzugsweise in Zusammenhang mit dem Nspluginviewer.

Irgendwas ist da in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so ganz in Ordnung.

----------

## sprittwicht

Heute geht's wieder, keine Ahnung warum.

Abgesehen von eBay natürlich...

----------

